# Guys... (Missing your family while living abroad)



## thosa (Jun 2, 2007)

Today I was wondering... those of you who went as foreign students to study in Pakistan... wasn't it hard for you guys to move so far away from your family and friends? Isn't it tough to study whilst being away for so many years from your parents, siblings and friends? I know that you guys might have family in Pak as well which might make it easier, but don't you start missing your parents and siblings after a while?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on people! give this thread a reply!


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

thosa said:


> Today I was wondering... those of you who went as foreign students to study in Pakistan... wasn't it hard for you guys to move so far away from your family and friends? Isn't it tough to study whilst being away for so many years from your parents, siblings and friends? I know that you guys might have family in Pak as well which might make it easier, but don't you start missing your parents and siblings after a while?


 
Thosa, I think you know the answer to this yourself. But first, think about these questions:

Do you truly have interest for medicine? If you?re in for the money, then they?re other vocations that offer more and yet do not demand their employees for a 36 hours rotation, on-call duties and oh wait, there?s no malpractice to be worrying about either

Are you willing to put the time and dedication required by this demanding field? Because let?s face it, it?s a lifetime learning process? and the average age of students becoming family physician is 29 years !!! let?s not even get into specialists

Are you willing to sacrifice your comfort for the welfare of others?

Now back to your questions, yes it is never easy to be away from your family and relatives but the final decision still rests with you. Whatever decision you make, you should be completely aware of its repercussions

And may you find your resolution


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey salam everyone !

danny, you're right, but I mean thosa's only being real. I'm betting everyone misses their family and friends. It's a tough transition moving to Pakistan. It's hard in the beginning but you get used to the routine after a while. Just keep in mind that you're there to study and that in the end it will all be worth it.

It's tough, but keeping a positive attitude always helps #grin .


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Smeer, that was my point, it's not easy because you sort of have to start all over again... with new friends, new atmosphere and a new way of living. But it's not like we're alone in this. Think of it as going to a hostel far far away from home. Though it would make it easier if you pick a city where you may have some relativies living. One way or the other, you're right, one would eventually become accustomed to this and should learn to adapt.

And remember, change is good if your intentions are pure

I was having a discussion with my friend regarding how hard the medical studies can get and whether we are being wise with ourselves to continue to go through this hardship even though we're seeing a lot of saturation of doctors throughout the world.

And he says inorder to earn respect and honour, hardwork is inevitable. 

and what is more honourable and praiseworthy than saving someones life and being a doctor


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

you should get a mike , webcam, and a computer with messenger. lol


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't gone through this in my life but I see it coming....I will be leaving 4 Pakistan in a week and to tell you the truth I am kind of excited. For some people its better to stay away and pursue education since family becomes distraction, not necessarily in a bad way. We might get sad but what about parents back home...I think what they go through is worse. I mean mothers crying on airport and then calling you every other day to confirm whether you are doing good or not. I am just getting overwhelmed before my departure...it will be hard to see my mom crying and then I could picture my dad driving back home quitely. Now that quitness is symbolic...symbolic to sadness. I hope I handle this transition nicely.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

ghummank04 said:


> I haven't gone through this in my life but I see it coming....I will be leaving 4 Pakistan in a week and to tell you the truth I am kind of excited. For some people its better to stay away and pursue education since family becomes distraction, not necessarily in a bad way. We might get sad but what about parents back home...I think what they go through is worse. I mean mothers crying on airport and then calling you every other day to confirm whether you are doing good or not. I am just getting overwhelmed before my departure...it will be hard to see my mom crying and then I could picture my dad driving back home quitely. Now that quitness is symbolic...symbolic to sadness. I hope I handle this transition nicely.


I totally agree, ghummank04! It really is hard, even if you haven't been through it yet, just imagining and predicting future hardships is stressful. I'll be going through the same thing in about 3 weeks and just like you, I'm both excited and nervous. I couldn't agree with you even more when it comes to parents. We can't even imagine what they must go through, whether they express their emotions or not.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

trust me on this................after a few weeks we'll be okay but rite now my mom starts crying every days cuz shes gona leave me.........so i tell her that ill be bak in like 6 months , in the summer.........................


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

KE classes start on 26th dec (2 days from now)
my family leaves me alone on the 2nd of jan
a great proportion of my close cuzins move away to england

abt 20 people sitting in livng room
including khalas, mamoos, my siblings, my mom, and like 10 cuzins
i start crying like a baby.....................i am man enough to admit it...


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

You do get home sick the first time when around, but later on u get use to living away from family. Consider it a part of the "growing up process". Not to worry though, you will become insanely busy in studies that it will take your mind of it. Oh and once you make some friends than you wont feel it as much. 
Also its good to have other family here (cousins, uncles, aunts, grand parents...) try to spend some time with them.
I always look forward to returning home when ever possible.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

why is everyone talking about insane levels of study?!

wut do u mean about insane!!!!!!!

im freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It only gets insane for people who cram. If you study like 3 hours a day, you'll be well ahead of the rest of the game.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> It only gets insane for people who cram. If you study like 3 hours a day, you'll be well ahead of the rest of the game.


I love mastahriz :happy: #yes


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

Today I told my parents I was considering medical school in Lahore. My dad seemed pretty happy about it but my mom was in tears. If I end up going she goings to have a hard time living without me. She also claimed that being a doctor isn't the only career in this world & she told me to choose something else so I can study in one of the best universities in canada. But what can I do; I just want to be a doctor and nothing else. Living far away from home is a major issue. I'll miss my brother, parents and FRIENDS!! Who knows if I'll make any good friends in pakistan. Worst of all, how am i going to spend eid without my family. *shrugs* Its going to be a tough phase!!!...*sigh*


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

*have a loook at my story*

Hey people i am new to this website so HOLaaa..
I am a student at Punjab medical college (faisale past 4 years).
It had been quiet tough without family since all my family(including khalas and mamos) are in states. 
You gta be realy tough and determined because it gets rough. sadly I gave up and came back in my 3rd year and got married..but i am thinking of going bak and finishing off from where i left. i gta tell you this and its really important..once u start it u shd never giv up and keep working very hard. or else u will loose ur self esteem that u r a looser (thats exactly wat i feel) 
so wish me best of luck and pray for each other.
#happy


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ramzan.nadia said:


> Hey people i am new to this website so HOLaaa..
> I am a student at Punjab medical college (faisale past 4 years).
> It had been quiet tough without family since all my family(including khalas and mamos) are in states.
> You gta be realy tough and determined because it gets rough. sadly I gave up and came back in my 3rd year and got married..but i am thinking of going bak and finishing off from where i left. i gta tell you this and its really important..once u start it u shd never giv up and keep working very hard. or else u will loose ur self esteem that u r a looser (thats exactly wat i feel)
> ...


 
wow u got really far.......u shudve completed ur course......anyway ive herd of many cases where girls drop out by like their 3rd or 4th years............
Anyway the thing abt working hard is so true!

one week later i forgot abt my family for abt 10 minutes straight!


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

taimur said:


> wow u got really far.......u shudve completed ur course......anyway ive herd of many cases where girls drop out by like their 3rd or 4th years............
> Anyway the thing abt working hard is so true!
> 
> one week later i forgot abt my family for abt 10 minutes straight!


yea i know so many girls just giv up because they realy dont hav that much "pressure'' from their families or they just get married. But i dont know how can they feel right abt it afterwards because i totally dont. Yes i m with my family now and i m happy here,but there is always a feeling of "being a total looser" becasue well leaving something that fantastic is loosing alot. 
Oh wow Taimur for 10 mins ?thats alot of time #roll 
I know v get kinda lonely but you know what,you started the game now you have to finish it !! if u dont u will regret it forever and never be able to recover from the guilt.
So Taimur which college you are at?


----------

